# Pine jam cupboard



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's a jam cupboard I recently made.
It's pine, stained, and coated with polyurethane.

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

VERY,Very nice ~Julie~

You must have tall jam jars  




===========



Julie said:


> Here's a jam cupboard I recently made.
> It's pine, stained, and coated with polyurethane.
> 
> ~Julie~


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Elegant and simple at the same time. Great job!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh OH Julie,

Very nice jam cupboard, only one problem. Harry will be after you for production pictures....

Nice work though....

Ed......


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Well Bob, maybe I need to make 2 extra shelves?

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ~Julie~

Well looks nice now ,, my grandmother put jams up all the time and I'm trying to recall her cabinet... it look almost like yours but I think it had 5 or 6 shelves that would hold many types of jars with wax insert tops   plus many Mason jars, I think I recall my granddad cut up some 1/4" plywood for her so she could stack them in...I just love what she put up, it was better than Smucker's jam you can get now days...my ganddad would filp the door down on the old toaster ,put in some home made bread and it was JAM time,, Great old summer days in Nebraska ..


============


Julie said:


> Well Bob, maybe I need to make 2 extra shelves?
> 
> ~Julie~


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Your jam cupboard is very nice Julie. Whether you need more shelves or not depends on how quickly the jam gets stripped from the cupboard.LOL.

Lee


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow looks really nice Julie, thanks for sharing


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

That is really nice Julie. I like the finish looks great and has good lines to it. Is it your own design? Dose Harry like jam? 
Take care
Doyle 
PS Hay BJ I'm from Hastings - small world -


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks all! I have another one glued up that will be finished with milk paint, I'll post it when it's done.
(Doyle: it's from a old Canadian Homeworkshop Magazine) 

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

I spend many summers in Sidney.. from the age of 5 to 16 and you'er right it's HOT in Nebraska  in July .....

=========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Julie, does your pine jam have a woody flavour? How do you make pine jam?
Just kidding Julie, you have made a excellent cupboard. Is the glass in the door one piece or two?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As with your kitchen Julie, a perfect job. I know that members blame me for wanting photo shoots, (which I really don't mind), but I'm sure that most if not all members appreciate seeing how other members carry out the various operations, for instance Julie, what method did you use to taper the legs?


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

There are two pieces of glass in the door. I used a tapering jig, one that I bought, to make the legs. I don't have any "in progress" photos, but I will gladly answer any questions as to the making of the cupboard.

~Julie~

Edited: 

This is not true, I did not use a tapering jig, I used that for the three pine tables I made (in another post). For the jam cupboard I used my scroll saw for a rough cut and then cleaned it up with a pattern bit in the router. The corner which I couldn't get into, I cleaned up with sanding blocks. Sorry for the misinformation, my excuse is I was doing 2 jam cupboards, 3 tables and 2 buffet hutches all at the same time!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Julie what color milk paint are you going to use on it.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Glen...

I will use a dark green milk paint called "Pioneer Green."

Julie


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Julie, that looks great. 

Be sure to let me know when you fill it with the homemade jam...... I'm sure it will be a jar or 2 too full. 

Brian


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great job on your jam cupboard. I remember my gandmother having one, it did not have any glass. It had a flat panel instead. Good work.


----------

